# Kann man da noch mehr rausholen? [bildretusche]



## Unrealer (21. Mai 2004)

Also habe ein Photo von mri und Caro gemacht (ist das im Anhang). Das habe ich retuschiert, weichgezeichnet, s/w gemacht. (über einzelne Kanäle).
Mir gefällt das jetzt so eingentlich ganz gut. Hier ist der Link auf das fertige:
http://www28.brinkster.com/sessel/Hannsundcaro2.jpg
Den link kopieren und in einem neune Fenster einfügen, dann gehts. (sonst zickt der Provider rum)

So meine Frage, könnt man da noch was verbessern? So in die Richtung Zeitschriftphoto (Profiphoto), vielleicht nen schwarze Rand/Balken oder sowas?

Gruss
Hannes


p.s. habe vielleicht stellenweise ein bisschen mit dem Weichzeichner übertrieben, aber das stört mich jetzt nicht so. (sieht man nur bei genauem hinsehen)


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Ist ganz gut geworden, nur die Heizung im Hintergrund stört =]

Bei ihren Backen/Wangen hast du ein wenig übertrieben, das sah vorher lebendiger aus =]


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Mai 2004)

Ich finds auch ganz gut!

Nur sie ist jetzt wirklich zu blaß  
Und falls du einen Rahmen drum machen willst, würd ich einen sehr dezenten wählen. Vielleicht etwas abgerundet und dann 2 Rahmen. Innen nen etwas dickeren und außen etwas dünner oder andersrum. Musst du schaun 

Aber sähe mit Sicherheit noch besser aus, da es sozusagen immer das letzte "Finish" ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Valentin- (21. Mai 2004)

Versuch bitte auf jeden fall die Heizung im Hintergrund wegzubekommen,
mach ne Montage und bau was anderes rein, weil die Heizung macht leider
die ganze Stimmung des Bildes kaputt.


----------



## extracuriosity (21. Mai 2004)

Ich will ja nicht die gute Stimmung kaputt machen ,aber mr ist das Bild viel zu schwammig. Da müsste mehr Kontrast, Schärfe und Zeichnung rein. Und das die Finger der Lady abgehackt sind, ist auch schade.


----------



## Unrealer (21. Mai 2004)

So habe mal ein bisschen rumgebastelt. Die Schrift oben habe ich mla gedacht bringt ein bisschen Farbe ins Bild und lockt von der Heizung weg. (die bekomm ich nicht weg)
Die Sache mit dem Rand ist gut, habe einen von 4 Pixel gewählt.
Dann habe ich das org. BIld genommen und die Ringe, UHr + Kette durchschauen lassen (mit Hilfe von einer Maske)
Ich weiss nicht, maybe die Schrift wieder weg, oder noch dezenter. Aber sonst gefällts mir ganz nun. Vielleicht könnten die Ringe etc. noch ein hauch dezenter sein.

Ich finde es eingentlich nicht zu schwammig, ich mag diesen Stil. (kannst ja mal sagen wie genau du diese Photo retouschieren würdest, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht so viel schreiben) 

http://www28.brinkster.com/sessel/Hundc.jpg

Anguggn, wie oben beschieben  (psst, copy+paste) ^^


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Sorry, bin grad noch ein bisserl anderweitig beschäftigt, aber ich denke für ein paar Minuten zwischendurch geht das so =]

Zu deinem 2. Bild ... die farblich hervorgehobenen Bildteile (Schmuck usw.) passen meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht ins Bild. Genauso wenig wie die bunte Schrift, aber wie gesagt, meine Meinung =]


----------



## Unrealer (21. Mai 2004)

Hmmmm mein ich auch, ich machse wieder raus  (bloss den Rand lass ich da).
Musst mir mal sagen wie du das freigestellt hast. (biem freisstellen bin ich kein Profi)

Gruss


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Ebenenmaske =]

Den Kopf von Caro ganz schnell mit Pfaden und den Rest einfach schnell weg gebrusht [alles in der Ebenenmaske] Darum sieht das noch ziemlich unsauber aus =]

Dazu gibts auch unzählige Tutorials, aber besser ist hier seinen eigenen Stil zu finden.


----------



## Unrealer (21. Mai 2004)

Gut Danke


----------



## schulze (28. Juni 2004)

Eine von mir gern verwendete Methode:

-Ebene duplizieren
-Auf der oberen Ebene die Personen freistellen (mit einer der bekannten Methoden)
-Untere Ebene mit Gaußschem Weichzeichner versehen (probieren, meist mehr als 20px)
-Natürlich die üblichen Werkzeuge zum Verbessern des Fotos (Tonwerte, bei S/W - Kanäle, Kontrast) anwenden.


----------



## Clubkatze (28. Juni 2004)

Najoa....rausholen kann man sicherlich mehr  
Besonders wenn man sich dieses tut mal anschaut --> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27618&highlight=s/w


----------

